# Betta people question:



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Betta people,

I'm considering plunking down an "investment" in a betta. My question is, where do you draw the line between a hobbyist's find and an obscene amount of money to spend on a fish? 

I've seen them priced online into the $70's. With people shelling out a few hundred for shrimp, I'm thinking this is reasonable. What say ye?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

would you be planning on breeding the betta?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

What kind of Betta are you considering? Halfmoon or other type of domesticated splendens, or a wild species? I assume if you are using the word investment, you are planning to breed it. If this is the case, $70 can be recouped with one succesful spawn. I say go for it! 

I find many of the "wild types" make excellent candidates for planted aquaria btw...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you're not breeding, and just want it because it looks interesting, then I say if $70 is worth it to you then go for it. I personally wouldn't purchase such an expensive fish without the intention of breeding it. 

-John N.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I get betta's from the store for 3 or 4 bucks. They turn out just a great color wise as those online. But that being said I did just purchase me a white halfmoon online. It was only 8 bucks but the shipping is kiling me it was 22 for priorty. (think that is how this seller can sell so cheep they jack up the shipping to make up for it.)
I dont plan to breed. Just wanted something other then a veiltail to look at. hehe


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Angie said:


> Just wanted something other then a veiltail to look at. hehe


I've seen many stores, at least around here, also have crowns, half moons, and occasionally deltas, in a variety of colors, that sell them for under $10


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I wasn't thinking of breeding them. Like Angie, I just want one that's gorgeous. 

But if the right girl comes along, I might breed them. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortantly here where I live its only Veiltails.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

bummer. I was just at a store today that had "short tails" (maybe a type of half moon) and crowns, as well as the veils for 2.99 each! I'm sure there are online places that sell them for cheaper than 70 that still have the beauty you are looking for, just not the bloodline for breeding


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

there are really nice looking bettas where i stay.

crowntails
halfmoons
plakats
deltas


i picked up a stunning delta plakat after a betta show/auction at a lfs where the show was held.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

If you are going to spend 70$ -- I vote you get one of these exotic types:

The Best Of Aquabid - Tropical Fish Forums

I would love to see one of these in a nice planted tank picture....


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Really depends on what you want to spend on a fish. I've seen some $70 bettas from Thailand before (price w/out shipping included) and they are real beauties. Never ended up picking any of them up though since I'm not too big on bettas.

I just walked away with a couple of crowntails which aren't too shabby themselves. I'll eventually get around to photographing them.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

*Breeding Bettas*

Sometimes if you buy a male from a breeder, they will give you a "free" female. If you wanted to, then you could breed them. I bred a pair of common veiltails that I bought for around $6, and it was really cool. You can always sell the spawn to a LFS if you decide to breed them. The best breeder that I have found is BC Bettas. Their site has everything. 
BC Betta breeder of show quality Betta Splendens (Siamese Fighting Fish)


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

*So what betta will you get?*

Have you decided or bought one already?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Lailastar,

I haven't found one that I've GOT to have. I don't know if anyone else is like this, but when it comes to bettas, I search for that special guy that sweeps me off my feet. It has to be love at first sight! [smilie=w:

I don't remember much about my very first betta, but my second one was George, an elderly gentleman won at a club auction. And then his adopted son, George Eye Eye (George II). 

I'm still looking for Mr. Right


----------



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

sarahbobarah said:


> Hi Betta people,
> 
> I'm considering plunking down an "investment" in a betta. My question is, where do you draw the line between a hobbyist's find and an obscene amount of money to spend on a fish?
> 
> I've seen them priced online into the $70's. With people shelling out a few hundred for shrimp, I'm thinking this is reasonable. What say ye?


EDIT: I just realized this string is from 2006!

I spent $35 on mine because I bought it from a pet store that takes great care of their bettas. They have them all in individual large glass containers and each one has its own plant. The bettas at that store are all friendly, outgoing and well adjusted. I found most of the bettas at Petco and Petsmart and even my local small pet store to be scared and probably too cold.  I think you can find an outgoing, healthy betta at some of these stores, but it's hard. I would pay more for a healthy fish from a great fish store. That said, I'm less interested in all the amazing colors than I am in the personality.


----------

